# whats the best training prgram youve used for muscle growth



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

theres all these prgrams out there that people use e.g starting stength, German volume training, etc... whats the best prgram youve used or do you just make your own program?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

It all depends on how you react?


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

I've had really good results simply training my whole body 2x a week, along the lines recommended by Drew Baye, although I train at home so do not have access to the some of the equipment he uses, but the principle is the same, even if the actual exercises are slightly different.

For genuinely natty BBs I've always seen the best progress/physiques are build using old school compound exercises, not over doing the vol and keeping intensity high. Progression is the key.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

How long you have been training for is very important. What works well for someone new to training won't work well for someone who has been training productively for a few years.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Volume


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

upper lower split for me also playing around with high volume lighter upper lower sessions and low rep higher weight upper lower sessions

main thing i found helped me was sacking of for example doing 3 working sets of say 8 reps and adding in rest pauses, supersets, widow makers, partials etc.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Higher volume Personally


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

I've never followed a training routine created by someone else, such as Stronglifts. I created my own from the very beginning, and just tweaked it to my preferences and experience.

At the moment, my training routine is:

Monday - Chest

Tuesday - Back

Wednesday - Legs

Thursday - Shoulders

This way I'm giving the muscle groups a rest in between the days. For example, Chest is on a Monday, and Shoulders is on the Thursday, three days in between to give the triceps a break

For my workout structure, I start out with a compound exercise. Bench Press for Chest Day for instance. I'll warm up by doing about 20 reps just with the bar, then I'll put a very light weight on - (say 10kg each side for the bench) - and do about 15 reps. Then I'll go into my working sets, which my first exercise, I do 3 Sets of 5 Rep Maxes.

My Second Exercise, I will pick an exercise that I can really focus on mind-muscle connection. Chest Day again for instance, I'll pick cable or dumbbell flies. I'll do three sets on this as well, but between 12-15 Reps.

My last two exercises will also consist of three sets. But with reps between 8-12. I don't really pick a specific protocol for the exercise, I just pick what is best and works for me. I'll use Chest Day again as I've used it throughout this post; I'll do Decline Bench (I find it takes stress off the shoulders) - and another fly exercise.

A little tip I'd like to share for working the Chest, is to do the same amount of sets for fly exercises and pushing exercises. So in my case, six sets of each.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

i am not aiming this comment at anyone and have not even read all the posts so i don't want anyone to take this personally... i have seen this question asked many times .. i even get asked in the gym usually by younger guys about best way to train etc and it's pretty simple..heavy..if you want results just keep pushing and keep adding reps and/or wieght..i still only do 9 or 10 sets per large bodypart and 3 to 6 for smaller ones..if you are training with enough intensity and taking sets to failure whatever you do will work..don't use things like cables, flies,isolation excercises etc untill you have some mass ..whats the point in doing excercises that shape or create straitions etc or hit certain parts of the muscle when you don't have a basic bodybuilders physique to sculpt? you want to get big first..forget all the nonsense routines that get bandied about untill your furckin large and just use a 3 days a week all over or what i prefer a simple chest tri,back bi, legs, shoulders type split..at most 2 days on 1 off ..

i see guys every day in every gym i have used doing set after set of stupid excercises(cable crossovers,flys etc) when they have no mass at all and they wonder why they don't grow well..stick with heavy compound movements , bench,squats,deads,shoulder press etc and if you keep pushing and adding reps untill your upto 10 on your heaviest set then add wieght and work back up to 10 etc etc, that will definately work with a good diet..i have trained like that for a long time and although i change excercises when i feel i am stalling or need to freshen things up it has always worked and i have trained others and trained with many people using the same principles and they always progress well

when you do have some size then start playing with high/low reps,volume training, drop sets, supersets etc but don't use these untill you really need to ,save them for when you start to get real size and your body needs a livening up to progress..again i see these 10 stoners a few weeks in the gym doing them as they have read about them somewhere it never ceases to amaze

..the above simple routine has served me well while most of the guys around me are at the cables and incline flies and shoulder raises etc


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

one last thing if someone is giving you a routine have a look at him or if it's on here ask for a pic you'll soon see if it's worth using


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

husaberg said:


> i am not aiming this comment at anyone and have not even read all the posts so i don't want anyone to take this personally... i have seen this question asked many times .. i even get asked in the gym usually by younger guys about best way to train etc and it's pretty simple..heavy..if you want results just keep pushing and keep adding reps and/or wieght..i still only do 9 or 10 sets per large bodypart and 3 to 6 for smaller ones..if you are training with enough intensity and taking sets to failure whatever you do will work..don't use things like cables, flies,isolation excercises etc untill you have some mass ..whats the point in doing excercises that shape or create straitions etc or hit certain parts of the muscle when you don't have a basic bodybuilders physique to sculpt? you want to get big first..forget all the nonsense routines that get bandied about untill your furckin large and just use a 3 days a week all over or what i prefer a simple chest tri,back bi, legs, shoulders type split..at most 2 days on 1 off ..
> 
> i see guys every day in every gym i have used doing set after set of stupid excercises(cable crossovers,flys etc) when they have no mass at all and they wonder why they don't grow well..stick with heavy compound movements , bench,squats,deads,shoulder press etc and if you keep pushing and adding reps untill your upto 10 on your heaviest set then add wieght and work back up to 10 etc etc, that will definately work with a good diet..i have trained like that for a long time and although i change excercises when i feel i am stalling or need to freshen things up it has always worked and i have trained others and trained with many people using the same principles and they always progress well
> 
> ...


a'****in'men


----------



## *Ryan* (Nov 5, 2013)

good post @husaberg


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

2 weeks very heavy 5 reps Max.

2 weeks light 12 reps Min.

I find switching between the 2 every 2 weeks works well, it keeps your body guessing, and shocks your muscles into growth.


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

ICF 5x5, while brutally hard, was the best thing I ever did for gaining muscle.

My noob gains saw 17lbs gain on LBM (I was clipped before and and after).

But pretty much any high volume/high workload will work well if you are consistent and making progress.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

husaberg said:


> i am not aiming this comment at anyone and have not even read all the posts so i don't want anyone to take this personally... i have seen this question asked many times .. i even get asked in the gym usually by younger guys about best way to train etc and it's pretty simple..heavy..if you want results just keep pushing and keep adding reps and/or wieght..i still only do 9 or 10 sets per large bodypart and 3 to 6 for smaller ones..if you are training with enough intensity and taking sets to failure whatever you do will work..don't use things like cables, flies,isolation excercises etc untill you have some mass ..whats the point in doing excercises that shape or create straitions etc or hit certain parts of the muscle when you don't have a basic bodybuilders physique to sculpt? you want to get big first..forget all the nonsense routines that get bandied about untill your furckin large and just use a 3 days a week all over or what i prefer a simple chest tri,back bi, legs, shoulders type split..at most 2 days on 1 off ..
> 
> i see guys every day in every gym i have used doing set after set of stupid excercises(cable crossovers,flys etc) when they have no mass at all and they wonder why they don't grow well..stick with heavy compound movements , bench,squats,deads,shoulder press etc and if you keep pushing and adding reps untill your upto 10 on your heaviest set then add wieght and work back up to 10 etc etc, that will definately work with a good diet..i have trained like that for a long time and although i change excercises when i feel i am stalling or need to freshen things up it has always worked and i have trained others and trained with many people using the same principles and they always progress well
> 
> ...


A top quality post but sadly most people will decide not to take any heed of it,it should be battered into most folk when they start training on the weights.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Great post by @husaberg :cool2:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

To be honest I've done a load of different training styles over the years and the things that have worked have had the following things in common -


I've enjoyed the routine

I've put in maximal effort/intensity

I've been consistent for a decent length of time and thus been progressive

The exercise selection has been mostly compounds with a few key isolation exercises

I've not neglected any body parts (ahem, legs)


Beyond that I guess I generally do best with a routine where I hit body parts on average once every five-six day, but other factors it either doesn't matter or is different between body parts in respect of what works best.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

the one you enjoy!!!


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

5x5 full body 3 times per week hands down

Anyone who is natty should pick frequency over volume imo

Bro body splits aren't ideal for nattys they are more suited for gear users


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

I'm 48yrs old (so what lol) But, ever since I took up Dorian Yates training philosophy, I've nothing but gained in size and strength. My physique looks better now than it ever has done. Looking forward to stripping off the fat next year.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

sciatic said:


> Ever since I took up Dorian Yates training philosophy, I've nothing but gained in size and strength. My physique looks better now than it ever has done.


Likewise mate, been training HIT on an upper/lower split for over half a year now and, with bi-monthly deloads incorporated, the program keeps producing week after week.


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

high reps, good form, mind muscle connection...

i train "freestyle" for like the past 3 month and ive probably made the best gainz of my life doing so..


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

5/3/1 big but boring


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

Push/Pull/Legs Repeat

Frequency

Volume

Variety


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

I said:


> Likewise mate' date=' been training HIT on an upper/lower split for over half a year now and, with bi-monthly deloads incorporated, the program keeps producing week after week.[/quote']
> 
> Nice one mate. I can't see any reason to change my style of training now. I'm done under 1hr and that's with 5 min rest if doing two body parts. What do you mean with reloads? Sounds interesting.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

sciatic said:


> Nice one mate. I can't see any reason to change my style of training now. I'm done under 1hr and that's with 5 min rest if doing two body parts. What do you mean with reloads? Sounds interesting.
> 
> Thanks.


Deload basically means backing off from training mate. It takes some experimentation and learning to judge things by how you feel, but the idea is to deload just as you start getting overtrained. With HIT, CNS and muscular fatigue accumulates fairly quickly assuming you're training with adequate intensity. Dorian suggests training balls to the wall for around 6 weeks, before deloading for a couple of weeks.

Deloading with HIT would mean either backing off the intensity and going nowhere near failure, or taking time off completely. If timed correctly you shouldn't really be losing any mass, and in fact giving the body such room to recover can often lead to some growth. You'll likely lose a little strength, but it'll normally spring right back in a couple of weeks and you should go on to set PRs over the following weeks.

So overall, very useful. I train every other day, so I don't need quite so much deloading. I've found 8 weeks training followed by a week off is the sweet spot for me.


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

> Deload basically means backing off from training mate. It takes some experimentation and learning to judge things by how you feel, but the idea is to deload just as you start getting overtrained. With HIT, CNS and muscular fatigue accumulates fairly quickly assuming you're training with adequate intensity. Dorian suggests training balls to the wall for around 6 weeks, before deloading for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Deloading with HIT would mean either backing off the intensity and going nowhere near failure, or taking time off completely. If timed correctly you shouldn't really be losing any mass, and in fact giving the body such room to recover can often lead to some growth. You'll likely lose a little strength, but it'll normally spring right back in a couple of weeks and you should go on to set PRs over the following weeks.
> 
> So overall, very useful. I train every other day, so I don't need quite so much deloading. I've found 8 weeks training followed by a week off is the sweet spot for me.


This has been a great refresher mate and thanks for the advice. Can't believe I've overlooked 'potential over training issues'. I do train balls to the wall and I'm not ego tripping here mate. I'm proud of the fact I'm known for it. My problem is not knowing when to back off. No wonder I suffer from injuries lol. On the flip side, I do train smart these days and take every precaution with regards to warm up, balls to the wall training and cool down. I only wish I approached my training in this manner in my youth. Dorian has been the greatest influence, informative and inspirational individual in the body building world I have come across. I have met him three times (twice in seminar and once at the Olympia) At the Olympia 2005 I was directly behind him and we spoke. I was that nervous/shy and felt out my comfort zone I hardly said anything lol...I freaking regret that now! Anyway, once again for giving me such advice about deloading, I will certainly include in my training regime in the future. Thank you.


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

sciatic said:


> This has been a great refresher mate and thanks for the advice. Can't believe I've overlooked 'potential over training issues'. I do train balls to the wall and I'm not ego tripping here mate. I'm proud of the fact I'm known for it. My problem is not knowing when to back off. No wonder I suffer from injuries lol. On the flip side, I do train smart these days and take every precaution with regards to warm up, balls to the wall training and cool down. I only wish I approached my training in this manner in my youth. Dorian has been the greatest influence, informative and inspirational individual in the body building world I have come across. I have met him three times (twice in seminar and once at the Olympia) At the Olympia 2005 I was directly behind him and we spoke. I was that nervous/shy and felt out my comfort zone I hardly said anything lol...I freaking regret that now! Anyway, once again for giving me such advice about deloading, I will certainly include in my training regime in the future. Thank you.


Edit - Re 2005 Olympia and Dorian, I meant he was in the audience not competing as he's retired for those who may have been confused lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

sciatic said:


> This has been a great refresher mate and thanks for the advice. Can't believe I've overlooked 'potential over training issues'. I do train balls to the wall and I'm not ego tripping here mate. I'm proud of the fact I'm known for it. My problem is not knowing when to back off. No wonder I suffer from injuries lol. On the flip side, I do train smart these days and take every precaution with regards to warm up, balls to the wall training and cool down. I only wish I approached my training in this manner in my youth. Dorian has been the greatest influence, informative and inspirational individual in the body building world I have come across. I have met him three times (twice in seminar and once at the Olympia) At the Olympia 2005 I was directly behind him and we spoke. I was that nervous/shy and felt out my comfort zone I hardly said anything lol...I freaking regret that now! Anyway, once again for giving me such advice about deloading, I will certainly include in my training regime in the future. Thank you.


No worries pal, hopefully I'll still be training hard well into my 40s like yourself, inspirational mate :thumb:


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

*Ryan* said:


> good post @husaberg


thanks no doubt it will be in the main ignored by most


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Great post by @husaberg :cool2:


thanks mate...i'd like to think someone will take some notice of it but the ones that have asked me in the gym are usually doing 20 sets of cables a couple days later


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

maxie said:


> A top quality post but sadly most people will decide not to take any heed of it,it should be battered into most folk when they start training on the weights.


totally agree


----------



## *Ryan* (Nov 5, 2013)

husaberg said:


> thanks no doubt it will be in the main ignored by most


thats just it mate, if people spent a little more time educating themselves theyd get results faster

its funny actually ive been training with my cousin whose 21, (am 29) we will get to gym and hes like lets to abs or lets do arms first, such as loads of curls or sit ups, no matter how many times I tell him he's not taking it in, as you you say go hard at the compounds then onto any 'accessory work', but must be an experience thing


----------

